# The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer



## Involuntary Twitch (Jul 26, 2010)

So I'm a fan of what may be the most underrated manga on the planet, The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer. (No, I didn't write that wrong; that's the actual title.)

I'm gonna botch the description, so here's a synopsis from TVTropes. (It's so obscure it doesn't even have a Wikipedia entry!)



> Yuuhi, a college student, wakes up one morning to find a talking lizard informing him that the world is in great danger, with a mage plotting to destroy it with the gigantic "Biscuit Hammer" floating in space. To stop them, he must join forces with the other knights and protect the princess, who stands in the way of the mage's plot.
> 
> Unfortunately for the lizard, Yuuhi wants no part in saving the world, and the princess would much rather destroy it herself!


What the summary doesn't mention is the TTGL-level badassery (albeit on a slightly smaller scale). It's a seinen manga, and despite the seemingly simplistic plot it has a surprising amount of emotional depth.

I'd really, really encourage people to give it a look! It _does_ start out slowly, but it hits its pace around Chapter 10 and keeps getting better from there.

You can read it on Onemanga.


----------

